# Sterling to Euro



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Is it better to exchange Sterling for Euro in UK or when you get to Cyprus?


----------



## RonJeremy (Sep 17, 2009)

I would assume that it would be better in UK (use Tesco money for home delivery they have rates usually only about 2.6% over the real rate which is really good for consumer travel money, however I haven't personally used it since those *******s require a landline phone which I don't have), 
however I'm myself in the position now where I have moved to Cyprus and I have about £80 that I might as well exchange to euros here since I won't be ever returning to UK (I'm not from UK so) but I'm slightly scared of exhcanging here because it's so easy to rip ppl off in these kinds of transactions unless you are armed with a calculator yourself, 
so if anyone has advice on where to exchange money here I would like to hear as well


----------



## RonJeremy (Sep 17, 2009)

btw above I assumed you are talking about small cash vacation money, if you are moving here and taking large cash over that's a different issue


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

RonJeremy said:


> I would assume that it would be better in UK (use Tesco money for home delivery they have rates usually only about 2.6% over the real rate which is really good for consumer travel money, however I haven't personally used it since those *******s require a landline phone which I don't have),
> however I'm myself in the position now where I have moved to Cyprus and I have about £80 that I might as well exchange to euros here since I won't be ever returning to UK (I'm not from UK so) but I'm slightly scared of exhcanging here because it's so easy to rip ppl off in these kinds of transactions unless you are armed with a calculator yourself,
> so if anyone has advice on where to exchange money here I would like to hear as well


Go down to the harbour. In the plaza behind the Captains view restaurant there is a gift shop in at the back in the left corner near the Padi dive centre.
They usually give the best rates for exchanging.


----------



## RonJeremy (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks for the info, Veronica, they had great rates indeed!
which means I guess I have to take back what I said earlier, I assumed it was common knowledge that exchanging money before you travel was the cheapest alternative (I like to have my money prepared anyway so I've never questioned that), but I checked the real rate on the internet just before I went there to exchange and according to my calculations their rate was only 2% over the real rate, 

in other words that's cheaper than tescos 2.5% and way cheaper than NatWests ridicolous 5.5%, 

however this was on a sunday so I'm not entirely sure how accurate any rates were.

also however I couldn't quite enjoy that great 2% rate as just when I was about to pay she noticed I had scottish pounds which had a bit worse rate (even tho it's obviously the same currency just with a different print), 
in the UK it's highely illegal to discriminate the scottish printed money (if someone won't accept them or charge you more for them you can literally call the police and they will come over and make sure the merchant accepts them) but I don't expect the rules to be the same here and for my mere £80 it wasn't worth looking around. (I always thought it was pretty silly for the scottish to print their own money anyway)


----------



## kbinbkk (May 3, 2010)

So if I am moving a large amount of cash from a house sale in UK then what would be the best way? I intended transferring Sterling through my UK bank (Lloyds) and changing it into Euros through my Cyprus bank (Alpha) at a good time after I had arrived. Is there a better way?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

You will get far better rates if you use a currency exchange company rather than a bank.
Get quotes from more than one, play them against each other and you will save a lot of money.


----------



## kbinbkk (May 3, 2010)

Brilliant! Thanks very much Veronica, I'll do exactly that! We move lock stock and barrel in just three weeks.


----------

